# Anyone has an ikea extendable bed?



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

here in spain, ikea has one that´s pretty cool...Vikare
my boy is on a matress on the floor but winter is coming and we live near mountains so i have to get him off the floor.

does anyone have this bed?


----------



## raeinparis (Sep 26, 2005)

subbing...we're looking at one but i think a bed on the floor is the thing. dp wants the bed. we looked at ikea mattresses when we were looking for a guest bed and we found them terrible. plus we have an ikea cot and the mattress is an irregular size so i'm convinced that will happen again.

sigh, so i'm not feeling the ikea love. but i am curious if others are enjoying the bed.


----------



## paakbaak (Jan 24, 2007)

i like the bed on the floor also, but in winter, it´s too cold!
i hope someone else has it...


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

We looked at a bunch of Ikea toddler/extending beds, but I was concerned about the foam mattresses. Seems like foam's not a great idea when diapers are leaking, kids are wetting the bed, throwing up in bed, etc. etc. And the non-standard size seemed hard to match to sheets.


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

I would just go with a regular twin. The mattress for the extendable bed is in 3 parts that don't attach to each other in any way, they just lie next to each other kwim? So it is very easy for the pieces to come up, and a pain for the sheets to go on or to even find sheets that fit it, etc.


----------



## Maggieinnh (Apr 3, 2007)

If you can find mattresses elsewhere to fit the ikea beds, since you are in Europe it should be no problem really, I would go for it!
As a pp said I would not buy an ikea mattress, I love most of their things but the mattresses are just absolutely horrid!


----------

